# New shots of the Pygos.



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Cam wasn't that good so I apologize for the dark pics but I figure you guys won't mind. You have seen brighter pics and know how they look colour wize. just wanted to share some different shots.

Enjoy!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

damn, i can't see them...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

gcit-copy the properties and paste into address to view....well worth the effort.

Nice Bryan, love those bigass cariba!!!!

Do you have any sizes on your piraya and cariba? You have a piraya on care2care (i think) that looks frickin massive and I would like to know just how big he is.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn beautiful terns


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Really Sweet pics.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> gcit-copy the properties and paste into address to view....well worth the effort.
> 
> Nice Bryan, love those bigass cariba!!!!
> 
> Do you have any sizes on your piraya and cariba? You have a piraya on care2care (i think) that looks frickin massive and I would like to know just how big he is.


 thank you...

wow, Bryan those are awesome!!!!!! good job!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> gcit-copy the properties and paste into address to view....well worth the effort.


who the what the
somebody just post them


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

the apitome of piranha!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Nice pix!!!!!


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Gurke, no measurements man.. Sorry. I want them as bad as you do but I have already lost a slightly smaller Piraya from this batch due to stress and I would kill myself if I lost another just to measure it. They aren't in Care2, maybe arofanatics? I have a gallery there that I showed you guys.

This gallery..

http://www.arofanatics.com/members/bry/pygos/

BTW, for those aho are paying attention..

Lucky Luciano now owns that (Elongated) Caribe 4th pic down from the top in the arofanatics gallery. We measured it at 10 1/4".

Pack,

No Terns there. Only Caribe and Piraya. I had Terns before and while they are great fish I just don't think of them like I do Piraya and Caribe.

Death in #'s,

Sorry for the screwed pics. If you right click on the pic, then click on the "Properties" and copy the url (Address) and "paste" it into your browser you can see the pics. Or you can wait until I upload them into a gallery that allows remote linking. Not sure when I can get around to it though.

Thanx alot for the comps guys, I almost sold these guys but decided not to. I would have deeply regreted it if I did. If anyone is around Toronto and wishes to come by and get a better look they are welcome. Seeing them in pics does nothing for the sheer size and bulkyness of them. I have never seen Piraya this big before and I have not even heard of Caribe getting this large.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Bry those pic's still don't show their real monster size, but they still looking f*cking awesome and even better in person, caqn't wait to get pic's of mine up.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

I agree Kod, thanx. When can we see pcis of your new guys?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Once I get a damn camera and take the pic's. Ur old Caribe fought w/ my biggest Red and the Caribe bit the red's upper lipand now there's a peice of his lip hanging off him. They were fighting so bad this morning, then I realized I've got a power head at the top so I moved it down and that's helped a little bit, also lowereing the temp slowly. Ur old Caribe is definately the alpha of the tank.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

He was a great fish, did you check out the pic in the arofanatics gallery I posted? he is there.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Yeah I saw it, that's one of the pic's u sent me awhile ago I didn't even noticed just was looking at those pic's today. That Caribe is missing that fin between the tail and the top fin sorry don't know the correct terms.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

My lord is that a whale or a piraya!


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

lol, Xenon <----

Kody, the Adipose fin is absent on majority of the Caribe. I only know of a small handful that have it. Yours doesn't, notice how small they are on my large Caribe? Barely noticable. Strange eh. I would actually like to hear from Frank about this matter. I notice there are individual Cariba popping up here and there with a slight adipose and I would love to hear about why they are absent on Caribe but not others.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

The other 2 Caribe have them I just thought it got bit off but yeah I look at ur big Caribe and It doesn't have one either.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Bryan said:


> Gurke, no measurements man.. Sorry. I want them as bad as you do but I have already lost a slightly smaller Piraya from this batch due to stress and I would kill myself if I lost another just to measure it. They aren't in Care2, maybe arofanatics? I have a gallery there that I showed you guys.


 I dont blame you for not wanting to measure them, I would not risk it either, and It was the gallery on arofanatics I was talking about. That Piraya in the 6th picture down looks massive and I was just trying to get some prespective so I would have an idea how wide that dude actually is.
Beautiful fish man!!!


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

I am dieing to measure them, I am just waiting until it is nessecery to move them. Then I will get some accurate measurements.

The pic that you are talking about, on the left is a Caribe and the right is the Piraya. They were just brought home in that pic and they were very stressed out. Colours were very washed. My Piraya is longer then my largest Caribe but the Caribe are far more thicker.

An estimate at the thickness of the large Caribe, maybe 3". Still just an estimate though.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Bryan said:


> An estimate at the thickness of the large Caribe, maybe 3". Still just an estimate though.


 That is the general size I would have guessed by looking at the picture. I understand that it is only an estimate and I aprectiate it. Amazing man..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Bryan said:


> Pack,
> 
> No Terns there. Only Caribe and Piraya. I had Terns before and while they are great fish I just don't think of them like I do Piraya and Caribe.
> of Caribe getting this large.


 oops ..sorry about that..don't know what i was thinking..







but you have an awesome collection and that cariba is just plain out massive...


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanx Pack, the large Caribe is a keeper.


----------

